# Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS front panel?



## lavrentis

Hello,

I found a Creative Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS in an old computer and put it in my one. It came with an odd front panel wire and not a standard Intel connector.

Is there any way to convert my sound card wire into a standard intel front panel connector please?

Thanks


----------



## lavrentis

Well I managed to fix this, I modified the cable and put the Left audio, right audio and the microphone wires into the according slots, bung some sellotape on and presto, it worked.


----------

